# What is a Drainage Layer?



## Virulent (Sep 9, 2008)

So here and on another forum I've seen a few differing statements on the components that should be included in a drainage layer. For a newbie like me this can get a little confusing. So my question is; what components are considered key in a drainage layer?

When it comes to media, I seen both aquarium pea gravel and specialty Hydroponics media such as Leca/Hydroton and Terra-lite. Which one is recommended? Also I've heard mention of syphons and filters in the drainage layer. Are these necessary?

My newbie thoughts are that a drainage layer is primarily for the evaporation of water buildup, to prevent root rot and also to aid in the humidity levels of the vivarium. What other purpose does this layer serve?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

The drainage layer is the layer below the substrate that allows excess water to drain in to. This prevents the substrate from getting too wet and "muddy" and also prevents the roots of plants from getting too wet and rotting. 

As far as which is best, they all have pros and cons. LECA is nice because it is light weight but can be kinda expensive.

Aquarium gravel is cheap and works great but is very heavy.

A false bottom is another option that is light and fairly inexpensive and works great.

As far as a siphon, the only thing you need is a small spot that will allow you to access in order to siphon off some of the water when the level gets too high to prevent it from coming in contact with the substrate.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Previous poster pretty much hits it dead on.

I'd only add if you are planning on using the gravel methos, look at Pea Gravel sold at Home Depot, Lowes, etc... It is MUCH cheaper than aquarium gravel.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am of course a fan of the Schultz Aquatic plant soil....next best LECA IMO

See the care sheets- bldg a vertical tank

Best,

S


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> The drainage layer is the layer below the substrate that allows excess water to drain in to. This prevents the substrate from getting too wet and "muddy" and also prevents the roots of plants from getting too wet and rotting.
> 
> As far as which is best, they all have pros and cons. LECA is nice because it is light weight but can be kinda expensive.
> 
> ...


chad...there is nothing wrong with your advice, everything was right on, just wanted to add this: 

i found a hydroponics store with the quality dutch or german leca/hydroton balls in a 50 liter bag...the size of a backseat! for 30 bux. search around for hydroponics stores, or pm me and i'll give you their webaddress. It might be cheaper than buying a small bag upon small bag. 
you can have your tank drilled if the sides are not tempered by a glass company as well instaed of hassleing with siphoning. aquarium specialists can do this as well and provide you with the drains, bulkheads and valves. look in the yellow pages. i am not an obvious fan of siphoning. a pain in the rear end lol. i would much rather just switch my drain on and let it empty and switch it back to close. some of the sponsors do sell kits with drains on this board as well. kristy


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

I drilled a hole in the bottom of my tank put in a bulkhead and then covered it with a screen. The bulkhead is high enough that there will always be water in the Leca layer but low enough that water will drain out to the 10g tank I have underneath. The screen keeps things like frogs from getting down the drain lol.


----------

